# My Entry!



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pokin' his lil' feeshy face out. :-D


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

awh he is a stunner!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

readyeverybody: AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*poke head out* ...."mine?"


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

D'awww, cute!


----------



## ekolyne (Jan 8, 2011)

damn you guys got some good cameras, if i had a decent camera like that i would be taking pictures too haha


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

He is a cutie!I have a question is he really shy? My white dragon delta has gotten pretty shy I think it's cause he is in a hospital tank and I change his water everyday since he blew his fins out, so he is a little people sour.But your guy looks just like mine and even has that same quiet expression.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

naturegirl243 said:


> He is a cutie!I have a question is he really shy? My white dragon delta has gotten pretty shy I think it's cause he is in a hospital tank and I change his water everyday since he blew his fins out, so he is a little people sour.But your guy looks just like mine and even has that same quiet expression.


Nah, he was just exploring his tank when I got him in January. Now, he will ALWAYS flare when he sees Bloom across the divider, it used to be the other way around. Do you live in Mesa, AZ? They might be brothers.


P.S. I think Cirrus is marbling! He is starting to have little patches of yellow scales forming on him. :-D


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

omg so cute!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nope I live in MI but he does look just like my guy.


----------

